# CPO'd 2002 325iT...



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

- < 10,000 miles (!)
- Premium Package
- Cold Weather Package
- Xenon
- Step

$30,000

Sound like a good deal?


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

Plaz said:


> - < 10,000 miles (!)
> - Premium Package
> - Cold Weather Package
> - Xenon
> ...


Sounds a little pricey. For instance, I don't think we could get that for our 2002 330i sedans, unless through a private sale. Being that it's the 2.5 engine and NOT AWD, I think you could do better--say, $28,000 max.

I will add that the little wagon (which we have in the XiT version) is the perfect complement to the somewhat less practical sedan. But the manual trans. sedan is preferred for zippy, engaged driving.

You'll find the wagon more of a slug in almost every way--but only as compared to our overachieving 330i sps. Try any other wagon--or any SUV--and the wagon shines


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Granted, PP is expensive, but my car cost $30,700 NEW. That's with SP/moonroof/xenon.

But 30-32k is what I've been seeing for CPO Tourings around here, so...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah... I'm thinking a "take it or leave it" offer of $30K to get me out the door (tax, lic/reg, etc. all-inclusive) would be a fair offer.

Assuming everything checks out with the vehicle, of course.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> - < 10,000 miles (!)
> - Premium Package
> - Cold Weather Package
> - Xenon
> ...


 For a wife that doesn't care too much about cars and hates spending money on them? I probably wouldn't.

Um... :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

OK, I think I see it. SG/black leather. That should be a pretty sharp combo.

I'm surprised there are as many wagons (47) as the CPO finder shows.

4 of em are MT, even... :yikes: 

I'm shocked that the applet works so well. It even lets you sort ascending or descending by column. I didnt think BMW had it in them to pull that off!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

OK, I don't know what's wrong with it, but there is a 03 with 4k, white/sand leather PP/AT/fullsize for $30k...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> For a wife that doesn't care too much about cars and hates spending money on them? I probably wouldn't.
> 
> Um... :eeps:


Okay, so what's a better alternative?

I've vetoed the Subies. I just can't stand them. And I will have to drive whatever we get her from time to time.

It seems a low mileage 325iT has a better chance of not having serious mechanical issues than a Passat. Even a new one. I've rarely heard of anyone stranded roadside with an E46 (for non wheel/tire/accident reasons).

Protege is too small. Mazda6 Wagon isn't out yet in the states.

I'm more comfortable with E46 reliability than an A4, and A6 is too expensive new, and not really any better than a Passat substantively.

Volvo V40 is on the way out, and had lukewarm reviews. Wife doesn't like the V70, and it's probably too expensive anyway. V50 not out yet.

Saab? I kind of like them, but my wife doesn't. I'd be hesitant to go the used route with one, TD's success (so far) notwithstanding, and they're silly-overpriced new.

There are no Honda or Toyota wagons anymore. That would have been ideal.

What's left? CPO'd IS300 wagon? Perhaps. But I don't know that's any better vehicle than a CPO'd E46 Touring :dunno:

I'd honestly love to hear what other better options may exist.

EDIT: Please don't say Taurus.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> OK, I think I see it. SG/black leather. That should be a pretty sharp combo.
> 
> I'm surprised there are as many wagons (47) as the CPO finder shows.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's the one.

Yes, the website has improved lately. It even works properly on a Mac now.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> OK, I don't know what's wrong with it, but there is a 03 with 4k, white/sand leather PP/AT/fullsize for $30k...


Saw that one too... prefer the CWP model and black interior, but that's also worth considering.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Plaz,

SG/black sounds beautiful. I'm sure she would absolutely LOVE it! $30k sounds about right too. This car fits well considering her history of driving cars for more than a decade....it will go forever. That's more than you can say for the Passat, which has serious reliability issues. 

I'd say go for it. Unless an old S4 Avant is possible.... :yikes:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

CPO E39 wagon. It'll be a year or three older and have a few more miles than an E46, but the E39 wagon can haul a lot more shit, is safer and with the V8, a hell of a lot faster for about the same money.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> CPO E39 wagon. It'll be a year or three older and have a few more miles than an E46, but the E39 wagon can haul a lot more shit, is safer and with the V8, a hell of a lot faster for about the same money.


Same dealer has a '99 540iA with 37,000 miles for $35K.

I dunno. I'm much more comfortable dropping that kind of bank on a car with 10K miles than a car with nearly 40K miles.

Wife doesn't need faster. Don't need major hauling, just ordinary grocery hauling and the occasional Home Depot run that the sedan can't handle.

Safer? Really? A '99 5 vs. an '02 3?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Same dealer has a '99 540iA with 37,000 miles for $35K.
> 
> I dunno. I'm much more comfortable dropping that kind of bank on a car with 10K miles than a car with nearly 40K miles.
> 
> ...


 Seems I outedited myself in the last post. You don't need the V8 and based on your characterization, your wife would probably be plenty happy with the 2.5l. If it were me, and I knew that I would be driving it more than on jsut brief occasions, I'd much prefer the V8.

Honestly, the difference between 10k on an E46 325iT and 40k on an E39 540iT wouldn't make much difference to me at the same price point. With the 540 being more a little more expensive, though...I'd probably still opt for it.

From what I remember reading and hearing, the E39 is supposed to offer better occupant protection than the E46. If not true, I'm more than happy to be corrected.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I like E39 Tourings too, but they are a bit pricey. And granted, they might hold up better in 10 years than a E46, but a 99 E39 is almost halfway to the decade mark already...


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I like E39 Tourings too, but they are a bit pricey. And granted, they might hold up better in 10 years than a E46, but a 99 E39 is almost halfway to the decade mark already...


An E39 of that vintage means either a 528 or a 540. I drove a 1999 528iT when we were looking for a wagon. With 200 plus torque and less weight than the 325XiT, a manual transmission, and the sport suspension, it was great. It had umph like a 330i, and the added room and plushness of a fancier car. Although some parts were kind of dated--like the cup holders. Still it was a fantastic car, and priced around $28,000.

I think a 99 or 2000 528iT would feel like less of a compromise in power than the 2.5 liter E46 and would be a bit of an upgrade both in power and luxuriousness.

The price will be less than a later-model 325iT. And with CPO, you'll still have some warranty.

We ended up with the 325XiT because we needed AWD for our hill in the winter time. We have my 330i Sp for performance. But the wagon is still a nice cruiser, and sporty in her own right.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

We're waiting another four months when the Mazda 6 wagon will be available in the US. You can't wait four months?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

WDC330i said:


> An E39 of that vintage means either a 528 or a 540. I drove a 1999 528iT when we were looking for a wagon. With 200 plus torque and less weight than the 325XiT, a manual transmission, and the sport suspension, it was great. It had umph like a 330i, and the added room and plushness of a fancier car. Although some parts were kind of dated--like the cup holders. Still it was a fantastic car, and priced around $28,000.
> 
> I think a 99 or 2000 528iT would feel like less of a compromise in power than the 2.5 liter E46 and would be a bit of an upgrade both in power and luxuriousness.
> 
> ...


She's coming from a '92 Accord wagon with less get up and go than Ronald Reagan. The 325 would be a HUGE upgrade.

Again, I just can't see dropping that amount of cheddar on a car with that many miles and years. I think the 3er is a much safer bet.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> We're waiting another four months when the Mazda 6 wagon will be available in the US. You can't wait four months?


No, we've waited too long already. To make it another 4 months would mean sinking at least $1000 into the Hondasaur. And that's just wasted money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

For the record (not that it matters), but the Saab 9-5 (1999+) is rated as one of the most reliable cars, better than the E46.

Get one CPO'd and you don't even have to worry about the turbo.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, I've talked her into it. :thumbup: 

If it's still there tomorrow when we get there, it's in good shape, and we can come to a reasonable compromise on the price, we'll be driving home a "new" 325iT tomorrow!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Well, I've talked her into it. :thumbup:
> 
> If it's still there tomorrow when we get there, it's in good shape, and we can come to a reasonable compromise on the price, we'll be driving home a "new" 325iT tomorrow!


<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/banana.gif>

It sounds like your wife is as big of an 'enthusiast' as mine is. Mine started out just wanting good, reliable transportation that will get her to the mall and back safely. :tsk: Now after a year of driving 'her' Touring the only time I get to drive it is when we go some place together, or it needs a fill-up.

I'm keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed for you, hoping you'll have a big "Woo-hoo" for us today!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Well, I've talked her into it. :thumbup:


I think I did the same for my wife. Albeit a different car. She was dead set on the Pacifica. Today, I think we'll be bringing home an '04 Saab. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2003)

:thumbup: to both Plaz and jw


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

TD said:


> :thumbup: to both Plaz and jw


Excellent!

Also, I recommend the trunk liner for the iT....


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

What a day it may be.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Done deal! :thumbup:

'02 325iT
Steel Grey
Black Leather
Steptronic 
Premium Package
Cold Weather Package
Xenons
approx. 9750 miles

It was a BMWNA fleet car. Clean carfax, but the CPO documentation shows it had one very mild incident, which resulted in them replacing the hood. I would have never known.

It's more rattle-free than my car. (jealous)

It definitely has more body roll, and is not quite as crisp on turn-in, due to the non-sport suspension and all-season tires.

The 2.5l is more peppy than I expected. Clearly my 330 would blow it away, but it's got very respectable get-up-and-go.

It's got another two years of original warranty/free service, then another two years of CPO protection up to 100,000 miles.

I have to say, the standard mode on the Steptronic really sucks. It takes a lot of pedal play to coax acceleration and downshifts, and when braking gently to a stop, there's a nasty clunk that sounds like it's coming from the differential as the tranny downshifts. Thankfully, in sport mode, those issues disappear entirely. Man, do I hate slushboxes. In sport mode, this one is about as good as it gets, though.

We're thrilled!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Done deal! :thumbup:
> 
> '02 325iT
> Steel Grey
> ...


Nice specs!!! Sure, it might feel slow, but that is only because you own a 330i ZJC. Everyone knows the ZJC is just sooo fast that anything else would feel like a weakling. 

Good job on convincing a self-proclaimed non-enthusiast in to a BMW driver! I'm sure she'll never drive anything else after getting used to that car! Maybe she'll even want a stick and Sport Package on her next one!  Ok-- wishful thinking, I guess.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:clap:

Lovely!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Congrats to Mrs. Plaz. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Done deal! :thumbup:
> 
> '02 325iT
> Steel Grey
> ...


 :clap:

Congrats, dude! :thumbup:

I agree that the 2.5 is much more than adequate. A lot of people talk smack about it, but it's got some spunk.

And while SP would have been nice, let's face it your wife would never have come close to experiencing it's limits. My wife doesn't come close to putting hers through its paces.

And SG & OB are my two favorite E46 colors, and you have them both in one stable. :bow:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Congrats! That sounds like a good price for a car with so few miles.

I really didn't think you'd be able to do it. Although I got close, I couldn't quite convince my non-enthusiast wife to get an E46. 

Aren't you considering moving back east? If you get snows for the fleet, you might wind up with 16 wheels & tires (then again, without much effort I'm up to 16 tires and 12 wheels for our two cars).


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks guys and gal.

My wife's better off without the SP, I think. She occasionally as a passenger remarks that she wishes my car was a little less jarring over rough roads. Though I do have S-03s at 40psi mounted. 

And, as mentioned, she's never going to miss the performance advantages at the fringes of adhesion... she doesn't drive that way at all. The car is still very well balanced, more than adequately equipped for emergency maneuvers, and not American-style sloppy at all.

I'm pretty amazed at how bad those "standard" settings are on the steptronic, though... practically undriveable IMO. The sport mode is fine.

Is that programmed that way to meet ULEV standards, you think?

And yes, I think we will end up with 16 wheels. :eeps:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats, Plaz!

The dealer let me take a 9-5 Aero out for 3-4 hours and my wife and I decided on the Saab. The color she wanted is at another dealership so we'll have to wait until Monday. All in all, it's not too shabby. And faster than my 330i.  You can really feel the turbo kick in. Thankfully with the 4k incentives combined w/ GM family pricing, we'll be getting a killer deal! Lease payments should be right around $400.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

jw said:


> Congrats, Plaz!
> 
> The dealer let me take a 9-5 Aero out for 3-4 hours and my wife and I decided on the Saab. The color she wanted is at another dealership so we'll have to wait until Monday. All in all, it's not too shabby. And faster than my 330i.  You can really feel the turbo kick in. Thankfully with the 4k incentives combined w/ GM family pricing, we'll be getting a killer deal! Lease payments should be right around $400.


Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Excellent! You're welcome to root around my garage for parts. :eeps:

The SULEV thing started for MY03 so that's probably not it. But my drivetrain clunks too, if that's any consolation.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I was just made aware of the popular "Steptronic clunk" TSBs... I'll have to get the fix applied and drive the car again to fairly evaluate the standard program.

:thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Excellent! You're welcome to root around my garage for parts. :eeps:


Thanks!

Hell, I bet you could probably build a new one with your parts inventory!

:rofl:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Done deal! :thumbup:
> 
> We're thrilled!


Congratulations. Next, you'll have to show her these pics and see what mods she wants .


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Congratulations. Next, you'll have to show her these pics and see what mods she wants .


Wow, dude, that is a serious shaggin' wagon. :thumbup:


----------

